# Pantalla con tiras de Led RGB



## gothan (May 23, 2011)

Hola amigos, este es mi primer post y espero que me podáis ayudar con una cuestión que me corroe.
Como ya sabéis existen royos de leds rgb flexibles (normalmente de 5 metros) y los cuales se pueden cortar cada 3 leds, al igual que existen paneles prefabricados para pantallas exteriores de leds.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente:
¿Puedo construir con los royos de led rgb paneles similares a los que se comercializan? y si es así ¿como iría la conexión entre las tiras de un mismo panel?
Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## juanma2468 (May 23, 2011)

Seguramente deben ir conectados como una matriz, en la que se selecciona un led a la vez con un color determinado, se debe seleccionar una fila y una columna para activar el led que queres.


----------



## gothan (May 23, 2011)

Lo que querría sería una cosa así, y la verdad es que no creo que vayan conectados como matriz


----------



## blaskete (May 24, 2011)

si se puede cortar cada 3 leds no te vale, ya que un led simula 1 pixel, y si va cada 3, cada vez que envies la señal, la enviaras a 3 leds, por lo que o la pantalla es muy grande o no vas a conseguir un buen efecto, ademas, para manejar esa cantidad de leds para hacer una tira, te va a hacer falta bastante mas que un pic para controlarla, ya que cada led se controla con 3 patillas de salida, 
haz la cuenta de cuantas salidas te hacen falta para una pantalla de 20x20 te harian falta ni mas ni menos que: 20*20=400 leds   a 3 patillas cada led: 400*3= 1200 salidas


----------



## Unikfriend (May 24, 2011)

Hi Gothan,
Bueno primero que nada no le encuentro mucho sentido a 
comprarlos en tiras si los quieres usar por separado.
exactamente que tipo de display quieres hacer? 
que mostraria? y cual seria la frecuencia de barrido?

yo tengo algunas de esas tiras, pero solo las utilizamos como backlight de ciertos aparatos, 
si conectas la tira RGB directamente a los pines de cualquier micro la gama de colores es muy baja.
Es mejor utilizar un driver de LEDs, ahorita estoy utilizando el SC446 de semtech.
Con el puedes controlar la intensidad de cada color independientemente.


----------



## electromecanico (May 24, 2011)

y que queres  hacer, que se vea algun grafico en la pantalla que conformes con tus tiras?? en color?? es algo complejo no es simple


----------



## gothan (May 25, 2011)

Lo primero pedir disculpas por romper la norma 2.7 de este foro.
Lo que quiero hacer es un poco abstracto; Quiero una figura parecida a un jarrón de 1´50m de altura convertirla en una pantalla (cosas de publicidad) Como es imposible rodear la superficie con una contina de leds comercializada (ya que quedarían pliegues por algunas partes curvas) había pensado que podría ir pegando verticalmente las tiras de led RGB hasta rodear la figura.
Alguien sabe como van conectadas los led en las cortinas que se comercializan.
He encontrado esta información que os dejo en la fotografía pero no estoy muy seguro de que sea así:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mirad como al final de este vídeo si ve que la cortina de Leds está compuesta por las mismas tiras de leds que se venden suletas:


----------



## electromecanico (May 25, 2011)

miralo a ver si te sirve sino sigamos por que es algo interezante http://bibing.us.es/proyectos/abreproy/11627/fichero/proyecto%252Fcap%EDtulo2.pdf 
http://bibing.us.es/proyectos/abreproy/11627/fichero/proyecto%252Fcap%EDtulo2.pdfhttp://bibing.us.es/proyectos/abreproy/11627/fichero/proyecto%252Fcap%EDtulo1.pdf


----------



## Unikfriend (May 25, 2011)

Hi Gothan,
¡Si que se ve muy interesante la aplicación!
En el video no se alcanza a ver que componentes controlan el RGB Led;
tienes una muetras de esta tira de led como para ver que tipo de componentes utiliza?


----------



## electromecanico (May 26, 2011)

http://yuchao622.blogspot.com/2010/12/flex-dot-led-strip-led-string.html
http://www.huasun-tech.com/upload/bigpic/2010826144017806.pdf
http://www.huasun-tech.com/eng/


----------



## blaskete (May 27, 2011)

por lo que se ve en el video, las tiras parece que vallan conectadas por un bus i2c o algo por el estilo ya que la conexion entre tira y tira lleva 4 patillas, VCC, GND, CLK, SDA(este no lo pude leer bien, segundo 39) 

por lo que no son las que se venden por el ebay como tiras 5050 son unas especiales, ademas se aprecia que llevan un integrado que es el que se encarga de recibir la señal. para poder conseguir realizar el proyecto deberias conseguir exactamente ese tipo de tiras, y no creo que sean tan economicas como las normales.


----------



## gothan (May 27, 2011)

¿Pueden ser parecidas a estas o estas son iguales que las que dices que venden por ebay?


----------



## blaskete (May 27, 2011)

esas son iguales a las del ebay, si te fijas los pines son diferentes en las otras es vcc gnd clk sda y en estas es 12v r g b, con lo que conectando al principio de la tira 12 v y en cualquiera de las otras gnd se encendera el color EN TODA LA TIRA al que hayas conectado la gnd


----------



## gothan (May 27, 2011)

Pues aquí puedes ver la demostración de una tira led 5050 y cambia de color en la misma tira:





Las caracteristicas de las tiras utilizadas en la pantalla de leds creo que son estas:

Pitch:                               37.5MM
Pixel:                               RGB 3-in-1 LED     
Weather rating:                 IP 44 (IP 65 optional)
Bit depth per color:            16bit
Bit depth per pixel:            48bit
Viewing angle:                  120º × 120º
Service life:                       80000 hours
Brightness (white):             2.5 candela per pixel
Pixels per string:               160
String Length:                    6M
Input voltage:                     DC 12V
Max.power consumed:       60Watts
Control protocol:                TCP/IP 
Control system:                 HC-105 , HC-104 
Software:                           I LED
Safety certificate:               CE, FCC


----------



## electromecanico (May 27, 2011)

software y manuales para led

http://www.mainlight.com/softled/software.php
http://www.pantallasled.com.mx/pantallas_led_control.html
http://www.remote-control.net/software/ledsign/
http://www.displaysled.com/download/


----------



## Eolo (Oct 8, 2012)

Que ha pasado con el proyecto?



Creo que buscas esto 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sbdvrfwr6Sg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Bater (Oct 13, 2012)

gothan dijo:


> Hola amigos, este es mi primer post y espero que me podáis ayudar con una cuestión que me corroe.
> Como ya sabéis existen royos de leds rgb flexibles (normalmente de 5 metros) y los cuales se pueden cortar cada 3 leds, al igual que existen paneles prefabricados para pantallas exteriores de leds.
> Mi pregunta es la siguiente:
> ¿Puedo construir con los royos de led rgb paneles similares a los que se comercializan? y si es así ¿como iría la conexión entre las tiras de un mismo panel?
> Muchas gracias por todo



Hola que tal, yo creo que la separacion que vas a tener entre leds va a ser muy grande, por ende vas a tener una resolucion baja, conllevando a hacer una pantalla muy muy grande como para reproducir una imagen.. cual es el fin que le queres dar? ,, saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 14, 2012)

para elk fondo de un esenario seria perfecto


----------



## econoventas (Nov 22, 2012)

Hola amigo se exactamente lo que tu quieres hacer...
asi que te dejare un videito sobre como hacerlo.
si tienes mas dudas con gusto te las resuelvo.


----------



## nocta (Nov 22, 2012)

Alguien sabe cuál es el controlador que usan para poder linkear los leds con la PC?

Quiero hacer uno de estos para fin de año.


----------



## Foox (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola gente, buenas tardes! 
Tengo pensado armarme una matrix RGB pero no se que led es el mas eficiente !

Oval ?
Bombin ?
5mm ?
Flat ?
Piraña ?

Lamentablemente donde vivo solo venden Piraña y 5mm y no puedo comparar con los otros para tomar un decision.
Muchas gracias !


----------



## lordaenema (May 21, 2013)

Saludos Foox, 

bueno la diferencia real radica en la propiedades luminicas de estos led! que si mayor intensidad de colores (por ende mas consumo) Etc, ahora depende de lo que quieras hacer escoges el que mas se adecue q tu proposito; en cuanto a funcionamiento debes tener en cuenta q si utilzas de 5mm de 2 y 4 patas si queres controlar la matriz debes usar de 4 patas, ya que las de 2 patas cambian automaticamente! es decir en forma secuencial  3 colores diferentes  ROJO-VERDE-AZUL. y con los de 4 patas pues tienes una gama mucho mas amplia de colores! 

PD: yo trabajo en un proyecto parecido y por cuestiones de cableado y de facilidad a la hora de soldar y yo no se que! prefiero el piraña.  
espero haber ayudado exito!


----------



## rockeromata (Mar 14, 2014)

hola buen dia soy de mexico me gustaria que me dijieran con que tipo de tiras podria hacer una pantalla para transmitir spots la pantalla la quiero hacer para tipo comercial pero no se cual tipo de tira utilizar si se puede con esos rollos de 5m que venden por 400 o 500 pesos gracias y saludos


----------



## Jotaman93 (Jul 12, 2014)

econoventas dijo:


> Hola amigo se exactamente lo que tu quieres hacer...
> asi que te dejare un videito sobre como hacerlo.
> si tienes mas dudas con gusto te las resuelvo.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockeromata (Jul 12, 2014)

buen dia Jotaman93 nadamas para comentarte que se te olvido incluir el video je saludos y quedo a la espera de el gracias bro



Jotaman93 dijo:


> econoventas dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola amigo se exactamente lo que tu quieres hacer...
> ...


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 28, 2014)

he visto videos y las pantallas las hacen con tiras RGB , me encantaria saber que tipo de tiras en especial son y su cableado, tambien veo que las controlan con T1000S , y usan un software llamado lededitor2013..

me gustaria hacer una pantalla de 1metro por 1 metro...


----------



## jonciosito (Nov 1, 2014)

hola amigos pero la parte de circuitos? o estas tiras de led trabajan diferente ya con integrados incluidos?
saludos


----------

